
Mantis shrimp eyes outclass DVD players, inspire new technology - alexandros
http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2009/10/mantis_shrimp_eyes_outclass_dvd_players_inspire_new_technolo.php
======
unwind
Heh. Very cool article. This passage:

 _Roberts thinks that the eye's structure is "beautifully simple". It's all in
the shapes of the cells, their size, and the amount of fat in their membranes.
For all its outstanding performance, the eye's abilities were probably easy to
evolve, requiring only small tweaks to the basic blueprint of the light-
detecting cells._

Reads like protection against anti-evolution attacks to me, did anyone else
find that odd?

~~~
ugh
It's really sad that the first thing you (and I, too!) think of when reading
this sentence are anti science crooks. Infecting our minds so thoroughly is a
impressive achievment.

------
sandGorgon
not only does it have the most sophisticated eye - it has the world's fastest
punch
[[[http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2008/07/the_mantis_...](http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2008/07/the_mantis_shrimp_has_the_worlds_fastest_punch.php\])]

Shrimpzilla FTW !

